# JBLearning



## Remington (Jun 15, 2012)

_Hello, first post here. 

I had to create an account because I wanted to ask about this JBLearning

I've gone to the site, but I can't seem to navigate my way to what everyone's been using? (EMT-B) 

I here people passing the NREMT using this? 


I'd greatly appreciate it!​_


----------



## alnussaif (Jun 15, 2012)

Remington said:


> _Hello, first post here.
> 
> I had to create an account because I wanted to ask about this JBLearning
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome 
well, JBLearning is not a free website. you need to buy an access code to be able to use the website.
i got my access for $50 for 1year, for the Paramedic

for the basic, you need (JBTest Prep: EMT-Basic Success) its $42.95
http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763757830/


----------



## Remington (Jun 16, 2012)

_Thank you!

I've been using it, studying from 12 in the afternoon till 10pm, taking frequent breaks.

I failed the test the first time, I thought I was prepared, stopped at 106. 
I don't want to take any chances.  

Question though, some of these questions are pretty darn hard. If I can get use to answering these, and understanding why it's the answer, do you think I might have a chance at passing? My birthday is not to far away, and I would really like to pass this before then. :sad:​_


----------



## Remington (Jun 16, 2012)

_Also I applied a code I found online and I got that E-book for 32.95 or something around that.​_


----------



## alnussaif (Jun 16, 2012)

passing the test is not hard, you just need to read the questions very carefully before choosing any answer. thats what they want you to do, read all answers and carefully. 

one more thing, answer the question based on what you have on the test, not what think on your mind ( dont think what IF this or what IF that)


----------



## EMT91 (Jun 17, 2012)

Jb learning test prep is a great tool. My advice is to use it a ton and read about the ones you got wrong in your textbook. Also http://emssuccess.com/#emt-b
Its ten dollars and a great way to review. Print out the stuff you are weak in and carry it with you so you can look it over while you are on the bus or if someone else is driving or whatever.  Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Remington (Jul 2, 2012)

_I'm in need of help here, I'm trying to log into my account, everyime I do log in, it sends me to a page that says "An error has occurred on this page," But when  I log onto my account on my ipod, it works fine. 

I've tried several different browsers on my computer, and it still doesn't work?​_


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 2, 2012)

Remington said:


> _I'm in need of help here, I'm trying to log into my account, everyime I do log in, it sends me to a page that says "An error has occurred on this page," But when  I log onto my account on my ipod, it works fine.
> 
> I've tried several different browsers on my computer, and it still doesn't work?​_



Contacting their technical support would probably be your best bet:
http://www.jblearning.com/techsupport/


----------



## Remington (Jul 2, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Contacting their technical support would probably be your best bet:
> http://www.jblearning.com/techsupport/



_Thanks Chimpie, I did, unfortunately there closed right now, (8-5pm) She happened to answer my question as soon as they were closing, and her answer was that I call her. . .which I did, but they were closed.

I was just wondering, since a lot of people here used JBlearning, if anyone encountered such a problem and what was the fix, I'd rather have it now then wait til tomorrow for them to call me. 
​_


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 2, 2012)

I had no issues with JBlearning on Firefox. What browser do you use on your Ipod? Try to use it with the same settings on your pc.


----------

